# Genuine acts of Kindness



## Bronte (7 October 2006)

Not so long ago, we were backpacking around the world.
We had very little money lived on pasta, day old bread etc.
Standing in a supermarket debating whether we should buy
a small frying pan that was on 'special'. We could cook more
exciting food over an open fire, we discussed....when this man
came up to us and said "here guys let me buy the frying pan for you"
gave me $5 and just disappeared before I could say........"thanks"
That was a genuine act of kindness, we will never forget


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> ....when this man
> came up to us and said "here guys let me buy the frying pan for you"
> gave me $5 and just disappeared before I could say........"thanks"



Bronte reminds me of the one where Elvis walked over to this old man who was peering through the window of the Cadillac salesroom - and said.. "Hey old man you like that ? - yes SURE i do - hey old man,  come with me, today is YORR lucky day - say fella, give this old man a Cadillac, put it on my account !!! - there old man !! - to which the old bloke replied - sorry I cant take it ... SURE you can sez Elvis, dont worry about it ... BUT says the old man I already have 5 and my garage just can't fit any more" lol.
true story!!! - I read it somewhere !!! - just wish I could say that I was that old man lol.  
Then again - what's better, to be middle aged (well - medium well done) and poor - or old and rich.   Now there's one I'll have to think about  - for 10 secs lol - nope im sticking with my ute thanks


----------



## tech/a (7 October 2006)

Mother with son and daughter in a shopping center in January buying them shoes for school.
She is obviously a single Mum struggling with the family costs.
He is trying on $40 shoes that look like boats and should be worn by pensioners---- you know the ones. Disappointment is all over his face.
"Mum Can I have some better looking school shoes, the other kids will just laugh at me!"
"Geoff thats all I can afford I'm so sorry honey" You could hear the disappointment in both of their voices.

There's a guy there buying work shoes,he goes over to Geoff and says,
"Geoff if you could have the pick of the shop which shoes would you feel best in school with?"
Those that you have said Geoff pointing to the Colorado's on the counter ready for payment.

"Done said the guy."
"Let me at least pay the $40 towards them" said the mum

"No you put that little extra toward your daughters pair". was the reply.

Tears were in Mum and daughters eyes as well as the shop assistant.

"Thank you so much said Mum and Geoff in chorus"
Just do well in school this year said the guy as he walked away.


----------



## nizar (7 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Not so long ago, we were backpacking around the world.
> We had very little money lived on pasta, day old bread etc.
> Standing in a supermarket debating whether we should buy
> a small frying pan that was on 'special'. We could cook more
> ...




great post Bronte,
a bit of a change of what we usually hear from you, and to just the other day u were bragging about how much $$$$$$$$ u made destroying the property market!!

yes there are still some nice people around in the world...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> "Geoff if you could have the pick of the shop which shoes would you feel best in school with?"  ....Those that you have said Geoff pointing to the Colorado's on the counter ready for payment.   "Done said the guy."  Just do well in school this year said the guy as he walked away.



Tech/a - Stories beget stories... Im not sure how this one ended, but I suspect not as happily as yours.  You recall there was a tv show where young aspiring "documentary makers" travelled the world, seemed to be they were given a reasonable budget to spend  - and there was a weekly prize for the best 5 or 10 minute documentary.   I recall one which has been etched into my mind - one fellow investigaqted the "untouchable" class in India, went to some city along the Ganges, let's say New Delhi - found a little boy living in poverty - if he wasnt an untouchable he was certainly a lower caste than most - gave him new school clothes, shoes (never seem em before) a new school bag - sent him off to school - ...
And you watched this poor little kid returning dragging his little schoolbag behind him - like it had obviously been a disaster.    

Whether or not that reporter (a boy himself only 19 maybe as I recall) kept in touch with the kid I don't know - but NO amount of money was going to let that kid rise from his position - short of adoption I guess  - the caste system in India was never going to change for him or his documentary, and the kid was a lamb to the slaughter.

Sorry this is not as happy as your story - maybe it opens the topic up though - sometimes you can be cruel when you believe you are being kind.


----------



## tech/a (7 October 2006)

2020.

Yes very true.
I was in bali years ago and I had a bag left over so gave it to the porter.
That night before we left he was marched to our room and was obvioulsly humiliated. Management were convinced he had stolen it and he had been sacked!

A Fifty (250000 rup at the time.) to the manager and a re assurance that the bag was indeed his and all was well.
"Could have been a ploy for a bit more from the tourists!!!."

I have many great tour stories.---An idea for a new thread??


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> .."Could have been a ploy for a bit more from the tourists!!!." I have many great tour stories.---An idea for a new thread??



lol - like the priest in Les Mis "Of course I gave him the silver candlesticks" - as I recall Jean ValJean maintained afterwards that that priest had purchased his soul for good  - ahhh - to have made such a difference in the life of a fellow man - 

Mate spill the beans with your stories - I like this sorta stuff.  Makes a change from making squillions on the market every day lol - And your stories will be better than mine for sure.  
Just as a guess, you'd have to believe that that was genuine surely - then again, .... lol - Maybe if someone else tells you that they had the same thing happen to them ... lol.  Naaah my money's on it being genuine - and as you inferred it didnt matter to you either way.  
Better to have been duped than not to have trusted  - 
(but never say this out loud in a foreign country - it might be taken as an invitation lol)


----------



## GreatPig (7 October 2006)

Some of the best for me were years ago when I was hitchhiking in Tassie. I got lifts from some wonderfully helpful people, who often went out of their own way to deliver me to where I wanted to go and were full of interesting local information. I remember one guy who gave me and another hitchhiker a grand tour of the apple orchards around Huonville, with a fairly detailed history of the apple industry in the area (as dull as that might sound, it was actually rather interesting, although I can't remember anything much about it now).

Can't say the same for Queensland though a few year later . About the only people who would pick me up there were other tourists.

GP


----------



## Julia (7 October 2006)

Great thread, Bronte.

Thanks for starting it.  Lovely story, as are the others.  Keep them coming.

Kindness is a quality we can do with lots more of.

Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2006)

Sometimes too there's courage involved - saving people from burning houses and the like.  - only to walk away "who was that masked man etc ?"   

Or more subtle... a friend was in one of the south east Asian tropical holiday countries (can remain nameless) - one of a group of 3 couples at the beach - police wandered up to them, asked to see their wallets etc - collected them - inspected - gave them back, and walked away up the beach... then the old lady who had rented them chairs whispered to them that the police were not always honest - they doublechecked and sure enough there was a plant of heroin in one of the walletts.  They buried it in the sand.  As they were leaving - some distance up the beach -the police approached them again - they had reason to do a further check they said - and were quite distraught that they couldnt find the plant on them!!
Ahhh so rare that Justice is done at times like that - well done old lady.  esok: :bowdown: :mexico:


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Not so long ago, we were backpacking around the world.....when this man came up to us and said "here guys let me buy the frying pan for you" gave me $5 and just disappeared before I could say........"thanks"



Bronte - I am imagining something.  Bit like your story - only the names have been changed to protect the innocent.   These Norwegian and Japanese backpackers return home after a trip around Australia.  They tell their friends about this really kind old man, Columbus,  who has this bus who takes them all over the Nullabor.  He even learns how to make bread for them.  He even buys a BREVILLE BREADMAKER after checking out all about it .....from his friends on some website. Not only is he their hero and their breadwinner - he also MAKES the bread to go with the oily sardines etc.  AND he even paid for the dentists bill when they each broke a tooth on the first experimental loaf !! lol.  Such a kind man.


----------



## Bronte (7 October 2006)

Such a kind ol'fella.
Nice story 2020  
Thanks Julia/nizar.


----------



## Bobby (7 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Bronte - I am imagining something.  Bit like your story - only the names have been changed to protect the innocent.   These Norwegian and Japanese backpackers return home after a trip around Australia.  They tell their friends about this really kind old man, Columbus,  who has this bus who takes them all over the Nullabor.  He even learns how to make bread for them.  He even buys a BREVILLE BREADMAKER after checking out all about it .....from his friends on some website. Not only is he their hero and their breadwinner - he also MAKES the bread to go with the oily sardines etc.  AND he even paid for the dentists bill when they each broke a tooth on the first experimental loaf !! lol.  Such a kind man.



Got it   

Bob..


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

I know of hundreds of kind acts  - I was the recipient (promise to be brief).
When I was a kid about 7 year old, I used make some pocket money selling horse manure to lady gardeners in my home town in rural Qld. (who said there isnt money in following the horses )  A friend and I used to collect it by hand after school.  
The ladies all used to smile and buy a bag of this manure (4/- a charf bag, less for a sugar bag) freshly collected after school.   There was always this reluctance in their face - you see the bloody manure was full of nut grass seeds, and they knew they'd be weeding flat out for weeks to get their gardens manageable again.  
But they bought nonetheless.  Who could deny a little kid in bare feet 4/- 
Thanks all you kind ladies.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I know of hundreds of kind acts  - I was the recipient



  I can only think of a few examples of my being kind recently... 
ah yes - took the dog to the beach - ahh yes - gave the dog a swim - mmm, gave the  dog a bath.   AND a bone.  As AL Gordon said  "life is mostly froth and bubble two things stand like stone - kindness in anothers trouble - give the dog a bone".  something like that anyway  Im outta here - gotta take the dog for a walk.
PS Im coming back as a dog please Buddha. 
And the lady up the road is coming back as a bitch for sure. (woops suspect that came out wrong)


----------



## Bronte (8 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Not so long ago, we were backpacking around the world.
> We had very little money lived on pasta, day old bread etc.
> Standing in a supermarket debating whether we should buy
> a small frying pan that was on 'special'. We could cook more
> ...



Every chance we get we look to help others, especially travellers.
Toll roads/bridges are good, as you can always pay for yourself
and the car behind you.
We keep plenty of change available, so that we can feed other 
peoples expired parking meters.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Toll roads/bridges are good, as you can always pay for yourself...and the car behind you.



Bronte can I assume you get the message to them that youre paying for them lol - sounds like a practical joke by another name if you didnt lol.

Ive just thought of a parable of an "unkind" man and a "kind" man  - a bloody NAB bank manager  :swear: once loaned me/us all this money when I was in a business with some others - then within a few weeks decided we were a bad risk and added a few percentage to our overdraft rate - then decided he'd blackball most of these international transactions we wanted to do and needed to do to stay financially afloat.  Something about the bank mustnt be exposed to risk - but there was NIL risk. (transferable LC). And he had our houses for security anyways.   He thought he'd have us every which way (as the actress said to the bishop, or was it the bishop said to the actress). 

So we went down the road to another bank manager (the kind one WBC) who opened an account (without our homes being on the line) and gave us the money no questions.


----------



## Bronte (8 October 2006)

In Europe you have to throw your coins into a 'tank'.
Kiosks are easy when you can speak to an attendant.
I assume he/she would tell the driver of the car behind 
that the toll has been paid....(or pocket the money!!)

Banks are not known for kindness...unfortunately 2020.
Nice that you have found a good bank manager


----------



## barney (8 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I can only think of a few examples of my being kind recently...
> ah yes - took the dog to the beach - ahh yes - gave the dog a swim - mmm, gave the  dog a bath.   AND a bone.  As AL Gordon said  "life is mostly froth and bubble two things stand like stone - kindness in anothers trouble - give the dog a bone".  something like that anyway  Im outta here - gotta take the dog for a walk.
> PS Im coming back as a dog please Buddha.
> And the lady up the road is coming back as a bitch for sure. (woops suspect that came out wrong)




Hey 20/20 you didn't cut the dog's walk short did you?............. You were back quick   

Re Kindness.........My wife is by far the kindest person I know (And just because she's standing behind me with a rolling pin doesn't alter my opinion)............Not a day go's by when she does't do a kind deed for either a friend or a complete stranger (even me sometimes!)..........and never expects any thing in return (I do the dishes occassionally)............She had been out working in the garden all morning (and its very hot here today) ............ just about made herself crook with the heat.............she sees this young woman on crutches hobbling up our street.................. Immediately asks her if she'd like a lift somewhere, and offers to get her an iced drink of water, which the woman gratefully accepted............. This is just one small example of literally dozens...........as I've said in another thread....I'm a lucky fella!!........... Cheers, Barney.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Hey 20/20 you didn't cut the dog's walk short did you?............. You were back quick   ..My wife is by far the kindest person I know (And just because she's standing behind me with a rolling pin doesn't alter my opinion...she sees this young woman on crutches hobbling up our street..I'm a lucky fella!!......... Cheers, Barney.



Hey Barney   turned out to be a run ...   Yep you are a lucky fella - btw, does your wife bring you anything stronger than iced water ? lol.

Reminds me of the one about the young cub (boy scout) who sees the nun at the pedestrian crossing - runs up, insists on helping .. "Ill help you! lady Ill help you!" they get across, nun says " well thank you soo much little boy - my arent you a kind little boy"  
to which he replies " that's ok lady!, any friend of Zorros' is a friend of mine!!"  (certainly an oldie and not necessarily a goodie lol)
PS see i can say that - my wife has temporarily lost her rolling pin lol.


----------



## barney (8 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Hey Barney   turned out to be a run ...   Yep you are a lucky fella - btw, does your wife bring you anything stronger than iced water ? lol.
> 
> Reminds me of the one about the young cub (boy scout) who sees the nun at the pedestrian crossing - runs up, insists on helping .. "Ill help you! lady Ill help you!" they get across, nun says " well thank you soo much little boy - my arent you a kind little boy"
> to which he replies " that's ok lady!, any friend of Zorros' is a friend of mine!!"  (certainly an oldie and not necessarily a goodie lol)
> PS see i can say that - my wife has temporarily lost her rolling pin lol.





(Chuckling to myself)......... A run eh? Must be a bit cooler where you are than where I am today.............. I don't let my wife get the drinks, cause I like to have doubles when she's not looking (and I make sure she's not looking a  lot!!) ............... Actually I do a lot of running as well......... I run to the mailbox to check for cheques ............ I run to the garbage bin to throw in my empties (that one nearly wears me out!) ....and I'm constantly running from my wife for a multitude of reasons which need not be discussed    Cheers........


----------



## Bronte (8 October 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Hey 20/20 you didn't cut the dog's walk short did you?............. You were back quick
> 
> Re Kindness.........My wife is by far the kindest person I know (And just because she's standing behind me with a rolling pin doesn't alter my opinion)............Not a day go's by when she does't do a kind deed for either a friend or a complete stranger (even me sometimes!)..........and never expects any thing in return (I do the dishes occassionally)............She had been out working in the garden all morning (and its very hot here today) ............ just about made herself crook with the heat.............she sees this young woman on crutches hobbling up our street.................. Immediately asks her if she'd like a lift somewhere, and offers to get her an iced drink of water, which the woman gratefully accepted............. This is just one small example of literally dozens...........as I've said in another thread....I'm a lucky fella!!........... Cheers, Barney.



Very nice post barney


----------



## Bronte (8 October 2006)

My parents were great travellers also.
We used to go camping / caravanning most
weekends, as well as annual holidays.
My mom used to make a point of looking out for:
Walkers / Cyclists / Motorcyclists...campers
As soon as they arrived at the camp site...
she would make a pot of tea and go over
to them with mugs of tea and biscuits


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> .. make a point of looking out for:Walkers / Cyclists / Motorcyclists...campers



Bronte, you keep reminding me of things lol.

Like this old bloke when I went camping as a kid - 4 of us as teenagers - he kindly loaned us a net to go fishing in the nearby creek - trouble is it was unlicenced  - and we also went for mesh too small - plus unlicenced waters - plus undersized fish etc etc ... - kind old man

Ive finally remembered a kind act that I did.  Driving along the pacific highway with a full trailer and mum and the kids after a week's holiday at Xmas.  Some poor bloke walking along the road with a motorbike that refused to start.  He had miles to go.  I empathised ( having "been there") - stopped offered to give him and his bike a lift - only problem, we had trailer packed to the gunnels - so - that all had to come out - all over the place - and just as we were putting his bike on first (to pack everything else around it) another car came along with a trailer specially designed for carrying two motorbikes - and only one bike on board lol - like it took him 0.5 seconds to accept the alternative offer.   The dust that he left only lasted about 5 minutes .  And we finally repacked the trailer about 30 minutes after that lol.    The kids remind me of that story every time we see a bike being pushed along the road.  "cmon dad we can fit him in !!" lol - cheeky buggas.


----------



## Bronte (8 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Bronte, you keep reminding me of things lol.
> Ive finally remembered a kind act that I did.  Driving along the pacific highway with a full trailer and mum and the kids after a week's holiday at Xmas.  Some poor bloke walking along the road with a motorbike that refused to start.  He had miles to go.  I empathised ( having "been there") - stopped offered to give him and his bike a lift - only problem, we had trailer packed to the gunnels - so - that all had to come out - all over the place - and just as we were putting his bike on first (to pack everything else around it) another car came along with a trailer specially designed for carrying two motorbikes - and only one bike on board lol - like it took him 0.5 seconds to accept the alternative offer.   The dust that he left only lasted about 5 minutes .  And we finally repacked the trailer about 30 minutes after that lol.    The kids remind me of that story every time we see a bike being pushed along the road.  "cmon dad we can fit him in !!" lol - cheeky buggas.



We once helped a motorcyclist 60 kms east of 'Three Ways Junction'
He has a Swedish traveller, ran out of petrol...pushing his fully laden bike
Fortunately for him, we were carrying a spare can of petrol for our trails bike


----------



## Bronte (8 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> We once helped a motorcyclist 60 kms east of 'Three Ways Junction'
> He has a Swedish traveller, ran out of petrol...pushing his fully laden bike
> Fortunately for him, we were carrying a spare can of petrol for our trails bike



Three Ways Junction NT


----------



## Bronte (8 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> We once helped a motorcyclist 60 kms east of 'Three Ways Junction'
> He *has* a Swedish traveller, ran out of petrol...pushing his fully laden bike
> Fortunately for him, we were carrying a spare can of petrol for our trails bike



*was* 

Doh! :homer:


----------



## barney (9 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Very nice post barney




Thank you Bronte, Appreciate your comment. Simply telling the truth (My wife is one in a million)..........The truth is a wonderful thing (sometimes ).    Been some "good stuff" on this thread ............ (20/20, You are slightly crazy, but you probably already know that!!    Cheers, Barney.


----------



## Bronte (9 October 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Thank you Bronte, Appreciate your comment. Simply telling the truth (My wife is one in a million)..........The truth is a wonderful thing (sometimes ).    Been some "good stuff" on this thread ............ (20/20, You are slightly crazy, but you probably already know that!!    Cheers, Barney.



You post like a wonderful person barney


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> You post like a wonderful person barney



Bronte, His wife reckons he's one in about 22 or maybe 23 on a good day


----------



## Bronte (9 October 2006)

Hehe! you are crazy 2020
Nice to have around tho


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Hehe! you are crazy 2020
> Nice to have around tho



well they met when she went to see a cricket match (2x11) - and she mistook the symptoms for sunstroke as hopeless lovestruck compliance with the laws of destiny  - Speaking of which...here's another of those bloody poems - 

MATTERS OF THE HEART 
by Way of preamble, it’s easy to gamble, when dice are odds-on and it’s wise
and your Head’s in control, and the facts are in BOLD and they’re easy to rationalise,
but Where do you start with affairs of the heart, like two lovers’ tortured goodbyes,
who Needs to be chaste, its such a damned waste
they Much prefer lock-jawed and wrestle-embraced
(you Try it on strangers you’re sure to get maced)
and a Needing, bleeding, and frenzied-feeding  -  pleading trust in their eyes.
(As long as they don’t get to actually breeding before’n they formalise ).

cos you Haven’t felt warmth till you’ve been there child, tho’ you’ve sat in front of the fire,
nor Shared in so dizzy a dream there child, with your heart on so swinging a tyre,
if Only one knew how to “beam there” child, one would yell from the highest spire,
but Rational thoughts – in love – distorts,
and the Two don’t combine well by all reports,
you just Give of your soul and your innermost thoughts,
and be Blissfully, wis(t)fully, ultralong kissfully - glissfully lost in the mire.
(you could Bottle and bank it and make a pile - Swissfully – selling to the highest buyer).

hey- it’s Not always happy, - it sometimes turns blue, and painful those hearts that are hurt,
you can Go lose umbrellas – or even a shoe -  or, Hell, even go lose your shirt!,
but to Lose in love is to lose your sun, and leave you to blabber and blurt,
and to Lose a lover with clinging last clenches,
is Enough to melt hearts and to cause such wrenches,
that you Feel like go-finding some long lonely trenches, 
and get Hopelessly, mopelessly, Bishop-and-Popelessly, copelessly buried in dirt.
(we’ve All been there child, let’s hope that you soaplessly “unearth” and “pristine revert”.)

and it’s True – or praps not - that the heart was involved (though you’re playing with fire for a cert)
with your First young kiss when your head first revolved – or a simple smile or a flirt, 
cos your Heart clicks in when you least expect, while pretending to be inert
and Instantly takes on a passionate warm
and Equal inclined to find sunshine or storm - 
and it Never pretended that Peace was the norm
not to Play, not to stray, not to make your soul pay, nor to stay on guard and alert,
(but you’ll Follow with strength of a bullock dray, and despite the risk of a hurt.)

you’ll Go though life day by day my child, and it’s all from a standing start,
then you’ll Learn you’ve a Cupid at bay my child, and you’ll feel the point of his dart,
And you won’t always do what you’d reason was right, or what was particularly smart,
And from countless splatters, when your world just shatters,
Or in fits of love when you’re mad as hatters,
You’ll find that the soul of what really matters
Are the trusting, lusting, and love-till-you’e-busting, -  gusting affairs of the heart
(which, in time, with age, becomes “love-till-you’re-rusting” , but keep that old horse before cart)


----------



## tech/a (9 October 2006)

Bikes and Swiss tourists.

In the Kimberlies,Swiss guy and his girlfriend rode into our camp and asked if they minded joining us.Had a few drinks lots of laughs mainly at their accents,they seemed to yoddel as they spoke! Early morning and they are off at first light.
2 days later we are on Old Gibb River road and a sign to "Another" waterfall.
Yes-- no---yes-- off we went.30k off track. 2 in the arvo. Get there no one there but the 2 Swiss. Bike in bits---wow good to see you havent sen anyone for over a day!

Play with bike for 2 hrs and realise the ignition switch has had it!
Bike is a BMW so no dealers out here. They were meeting the BMW of bike Australia club 350K up the track in 2 days.
Nearest phone 120K back down the track from where we had come.

So we took girlfiend back to the phone box where she called the club.
They had a fully equiped rescue vehical 450k away and took directions and left for the phone box to pick up girlfriend and then to boy friend.

3 mths later got an email saying all went well.
Have a place to stay in Switzerland now!.

*Another.*

In the middle of Kimberlies camped by a stream 10k off the main drag.
Wife and I sitting around a fire at dusk.
Black fella walks between wife and I dressed in footy shorts and a western shirt---bare feet.Doesnt look left or right,says nothing and just disappears over the closest hill. Never saw him or anyone else for a few days!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Bikes and Swiss tourists...In the Kimberlies,Swiss guy and his girlfriend rode into our camp ...
> *Another.* In the middle of Kimberlies ...Wife and I sitting around a fire at dusk. Black fella walks between wife and I dressed in footy shorts and a western shirt---!



Well Jus goes to prove you can put complete strangers in a room / chatroom, and before you can count to ... well about 50 or 1000 or so... you find something in common.  But as for the second story - I've never experienced anything like that.  When i was in the Kimberlies it was an Eskimo in a tutu that walked between my wife and me.  
PS youre right tech, - it's gotta be a gr8 opportunity to make friends for life- in Switzerland all the better    (i even made friends in MELBOURNE that way lol)


----------



## Bronte (9 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> We once helped a motorcyclist 60 kms east of 'Three Ways Junction'
> He has a Swedish traveller, ran out of petrol...pushing his fully laden bike
> Fortunately for him, we were carrying a spare can of petrol for our trails bike



Bikes and Swiss tourists


----------



## barney (10 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Bronte, His wife reckons he's one in about 22 or maybe 23 on a good day




   Cruel.............. but fair!   


PS Re Matters of the Heart ..... Nice poem 20/20 (again) ............ My daughter had to write 3 poems as an assignment at Uni this year ........ she got me involved and I ended up writing a couple myself .............I hadn't written poetry since school (17th Century!!) ... ...... Its was actually great therapy for  the mind (and soul) !! .............   Cheers, Barney

PS Thank you again Bronte ........  My posts may or may not represent me in a favourable light, but if you knew what I looked like, you may not be so kind ....Heres what I look like in the morning :silly: ............. and after a few drinks  .............. :taz: ............. and heres one I found of 20/20 ... :bloated:


----------



## tech/a (10 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Bikes and Swiss tourists




Both the same starts with "S"

*Weren't you my English teacher??*


----------



## Bloveld (10 October 2006)

Reminds me of a kind act by a mining company I was working for.

I was driving from the mine to the camp, dirt road 100 km north of Leinster, middle of nowhere. Was waved down by a group of Aboriginals.

'Give us a jump mate'

Put the jumper leads on, motor started but died when I removed the leads. Had a closer look at their battery, looked like it was 100 years old.
i said 'this battery is totally stuffed mate.'

'Got a battery mate'

I thought what the heck. Headed back to the mine, outside the autosparkies workshop was a rack of landcruiser batteries. Grabbed 1 headed back, threw it in. Only just fitted cos they had an old holden.

They gave it a start an the big battery spun the motor beautifully.
Was about to leave an he turned the motor off.

'Give us a push mate'

They had no clutch. So bullbar to bumper gave them a push in gear, an off they went.

At some point their regulator had stuffed up, so someone had bypassed it an run a wire straight from the battery to the alternator. This put maximum charge through the battery, the battery acid boiled blowing out the side of the battery. Where they had come to a stop they found another battery sitting under a tree so they put that in. Thats why the battery I was trying to jump looked so old, it had been sitting out in the weather for maybe years.

Probably if that mining company had of known of their kindness I would of been sacked.


----------



## Bronte (10 October 2006)

Nice story Bloveld...thank you.
You probably would have been sacked.


----------



## Bronte (14 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Not so long ago, we were backpacking around the world.
> We had very little money lived on pasta, day old bread etc.
> Standing in a supermarket debating whether we should buy
> a small frying pan that was on 'special'. We could cook more
> ...



This is a little strange.(hardly ever go into the city)
On returning to my car earlier this week I found that 
*my* parking meter had been fed by some genuinely kind person.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> This is a little strange.(hardly ever go into the city)
> On returning to my car earlier this week I found that
> *my* parking meter had been fed by some genuinely kind person.



Bronte - it was probably my missus - you see she used to be a meter maid up on the Gold Coast, and now whenever she gets slightly p***ed, and she's walking past a meter - she cant help herslf, just HAS to put bludy coins in.   She keeps her old gold bikini in her handbag - dives into a phone booth, and quick as a  she's out again ready to fight for truth justice and the avoidance of parking  tickets.  

One night she forgot her glasses, and she was arrested for driving a coin into the keyhole of a parked police car (on stake out) with her high heel shoe - thought it was the meter.  When the officer inside rolled down the window, she squinted at him, then muttered something about "where are my bludy glasses" stuck a coin between his front teeth, and a few more whacks with the high heel.   We pleaded temporary insanity.

PS Ive hidden her gold bikini, and dont plan giving it back   If anyone out there wants it, they're welcome. But beware of the curse of the gold triangles and the lill map of Tasmania


----------



## Bronte (14 October 2006)

Hehe!  
We can tell that you are a kind person 2020
A little crazy maybe....kind nevertheless


----------



## Bronte (29 November 2006)

One of our targets was to earn enough $$$$ trading to donate.  
We wonder how many ASF members donate annually to charity?


----------



## wayneL (29 November 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Our target was to earn enough $$$$ trading to donate.
> We wonder how many ASF members donate annually to charity?




Probably lots who chose not to skite about it.


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2006)

*Well start with Joe I'm sure he could use it.*

Those that genuinely donate wont tell you anyway its not their thing.


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 November 2006)

I met a man today who (at the age of early 40's) has sponsored 3 kids under World Vision - each one till they were 16yrs.  not bad going.


----------



## CanOz (29 November 2006)

I sponsor a child in Vietnam. I'm think'in about taking on another one too. I think everyone should, it does wonders for the soul. I dream about having enough money one day to wander around and give it away, large lump sums to people struggling. I really believe you get it back ten fold too!

Cheers,


----------



## Julia (29 November 2006)

I read an interesting suggestion recently designed to offset feeling bad about losses and benefit a charity at the same time.

At the beginning of each year, decide on a fairly substantial amount which you will, at the end of that year, donate to a charity.  Then when you have a loss, it comes off that donation amount.  The theory is that it hurts less when you take the view that you were going to give that money away anyway, and your chosen charity will ultimately benefit.

Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> I read an interesting suggestion recently designed to offset feeling bad about losses and benefit a charity at the same time.
> 
> At the beginning of each year, decide on a fairly substantial amount which you will, at the end of that year, donate to a charity.  Then when you have a loss, it comes off that donation amount.  The theory is that it hurts less when you take the view that you were going to give that money away anyway, and your chosen charity will ultimately benefit.Julia




Yep - lol - trubel is, after a few bad investments, World Vision owes me $234K


----------



## Dukey (5 February 2007)

Julia said:
			
		

> At the beginning of each year, decide on a fairly substantial amount which you will, at the end of that year, donate to a charity.  Then when you have a loss, it comes off that donation amount.  The theory is that it hurts less when you take the view that you were going to give that money away anyway, and your chosen charity will ultimately benefit.
> 
> Julia




Nice suggestion Julia.  I do something similar - but by % - which gives me extra incentive to do well!!  It'll hurt a touch if I have a great year, - but hey... I'll feel that much better about helping someone other than myself!
Makes me feel better about being a market capitalista irate: as well.

Given that many people on ASF seem to have done well out of the market in recent months, I'd encourage everyone to pick a charity or 2 and donate.
*It's tax deductible too* - which is great, cause I love to think of the feds counting all the tax they missed out on due to generous charity givers!!!

I've just been deciding who to donate to ... and wondered if folks might like to post links to their favourite charities - Oz or O/S. Child sponsorship seems popular too.

Anyway, my first winner this year is....  the Abused Child Trust...
http://www.abusedchildtrust.com.au/donate.htm

Thats an Aussie one, maybe O/S next .... who do you suggest.


----------



## Julia (5 February 2007)

Dukey said:
			
		

> Nice suggestion Julia.  I do something similar - but by % - which gives me extra incentive to do well!!  It'll hurt a touch if I have a great year, - but hey... I'll feel that much better about helping someone other than myself!
> Makes me feel better about being a market capitalista irate: as well.
> 
> Given that many people on ASF seem to have done well out of the market in recent months, I'd encourage everyone to pick a charity or 2 and donate.
> ...




Great choice.
As an animal lover, I will always suggest people donate to the RSPCA.

Julia


----------



## chops_a_must (5 February 2007)

Julia said:
			
		

> Great choice.
> As an animal lover, I will always suggest people donate to the RSPCA.
> 
> Julia



Lol! The RSPCA in WA are branch stacked with live sheep farmers. Entirely appropriate given that the RSPCA now refuses to look at the live sheep trade for potential animal abuse.

Anyway, now that's off my chest. The two over the years that I have regularly contributed to are: Amnesty and The Wilderness Society.

Cheers.


----------



## Bobby (6 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> The RSPCA in WA are branch stacked with live sheep farmers. Entirely appropriate given that the RSPCA now refuses to look at the live sheep trade for potential animal abuse.
> 
> Cheers.



Chops tell me more detail about this thanks.

Bob.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 February 2007)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Chops tell me more detail about this thanks.
> 
> Bob.



http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/content/2004/s1137257.htm

"TICKY FULLERTON: It is in Western Australia where the RSPCA's links with farmers is most under scrutiny. The man in control of Western Australia's RSPCA is president Eric Ball.

And how long have you been with the RSPCA?

ERIC BALL, WA RSPCA PRESIDENT: Um, I'm in my 20th year now. When I say... I'm in my 20th year in my present position.

YVONNE PALLIER, WA RSPCA COUNCIL: Well, the president is also the chairman of the council. He decides with the CEO what information comes to the board. He has complete control.

TICKY FULLERTON: This is one industry the national RSPCA wants to ban - the live export trade. Live exports are worth an annual $750 million to Australia, but this comes at a cost. Last year, over 4 million sheep were shipped to the Middle East and Asia. About 40,000 animals died in transit.

DR HUGH WIRTH, RSPCA NATIONAL PRESIDENT: Our next phase has to blow out of the water major myths and untruths about live animal export. The number one of that is that it is an economic issue of high relevance to Australia, high benefit to Australia.

TICKY FULLERTON: Strong words again from Hugh Wirth, but you won't hear them from the State where 80% of the cargo is shipped - Western Australia. And in what is now a familiar tale, prosecutions against this industry by Western Australia's RSPCA are almost non-existent.

ERIC BALL, WA RSPCA PRESIDENT: If you're going to change the live export trade, you've got to start changing it at the Federal Government level. Now, we've all agreed that there should always be a single spokesman.

TICKY FULLERTON: Isn't the issue you're supposed to be shouting about from the rooftops in the West, the live export industry?

ERIC BALL: And someone is saying we're not?

TICKY FULLERTON: Yes, your critics are saying that you are not and Hugh Wirth is saying that you are not.

ERIC BALL: Oh, is he? OK. Well, I haven't heard Hugh say that at all.

TICKY FULLERTON: Would you like them to be more vocal about it?

DR HUGH WIRTH: Yes.

TICKY FULLERTON: Why aren't they?

DR HUGH WIRTH: I can't tell you that because I've had long discussions with both the chief executive and the president on this very factor.

TICKY FULLERTON: In reality what is happening is that you, representing the national body, are parroting from the top anger at live transport...

DR HUGH WIRTH: Correct - because that's my role as national president.

TICKY FULLERTON: But are you more than a parrot, given that on the ground, that this issue is being ignored, effectively, in Western Australia?

DR HUGH WIRTH: Well, if it's being ignored it's not for the want of trying.

TICKY FULLERTON: For farmers, selling livestock for export is business as usual. The whole industry is set up support it. In Western Australia, the RSPCA, whose national goal is to ban live exports, has for years allowed lobbyists for the industry to sit on its State board.

(ARCHIVAL FOOTAGE FROM ABC'S 'COUNTRYWIDE' PLAYS)

REPORTER: The $200 million live sheep export industry typifies the conflict of interest farmers have with the goals of the RSPCA.

TICKY FULLERTON: 20 years ago, the ABC's 'Countrywide' program talked to the president of the WA Pastoralists and Graziers Association who was also on the RSPCA board.

REPORTER: Do you support live sheep exports?

MAN: Um... Now, just stop there.

Yes, I do. I think that the live sheep export industry, as such, is important to Western Australia and it's important to the nation's income.

TICKY FULLERTON: Today, it seems, very little has changed.

YVONNE PALLIER, WA RSPCA COUNCIL: There are two councillors who have only in the last two meetings declared a conflict of interest in respect that they have... they export live animals.

TICKY FULLERTON: Only in the last couple of meetings?

YVONNE PALLIER: That's right."

Bahaha! It would almost be funny if the RSPCA weren't LYING to the public. Interesting to note, the current court action for cruelty to animals against live sheep farmers WAS NOT brought on by the RSPCA.

Even better:

ERIC BALL, WA RSPCA PRESIDENT: I don't believe in animal rights.


----------



## Bobby (6 February 2007)

Thanks Chops,

Bob.


----------



## wayneL (6 February 2007)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/content/2004/s1137257.htm
> 
> "TICKY FULLERTON: It is in Western Australia where the RSPCA's links with farmers is most under scrutiny. The man in control of Western Australia's RSPCA is president Eric Ball........




What a disgrace!  

While recognizing good things RSPCA do, my personal experience has also been negative.

For e.g. A friend of ours rescued a horse with a badly mutilated leg (extremely awful looking, but totally rehabilitateable (if that's a word), which we were assisting her with. The horse had also been malnourished. This girl was spending a freakin' fortune to save this horse

Somebody who did not know the circumstances dobbed her in to the RSPCA and to make a long story short, they completely disregarded that she was rehabilitating the horse from previous abuse and the ####ing ####s prosecuted her.  

I went bonkers!!! But the only thing that put them off was the threat of adverse publicity (I have a few ins with the television industry  )

The happy ending was that the horse recuperated and is living a cushy life. The unhappy ending was that the girl was completely shattered.

I witnessed genuine cruelty every single day at the training centre where I trained my gallopers. No RSPCA to be seen... ever!

(BTW Jockeys were not allowed to hit our horses)

WSPA & Greenpeace for us.


----------



## tech/a (6 February 2007)

Wife worked with the RSPCA.
She is a total animal lover as I am.
The story's she told me and the run ins she had
before she left in disgust would make your blood boil.

We have found a few strays and there is NO WAY either of us would give them to the RSPCA. Its just a death sentance.

Royal Society of Practicing Cruelty to Animals.

Money grabbing shamsters.


----------



## Bronte (6 February 2007)

Bronte was our beautiful long haired rough collie.
We saved her from 'death row' after her breeders
decided that after many litters she was surplus.
She lived with us for a further eleven years.

We have always wanted to start the 'Bronte Foundation'
which will be dedicated to Bronte and helping other
dogs / animals in need.   

*"The more we learn about people the more we love dogs"*


----------



## Bronte (6 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Bronte was our beautiful long haired rough collie.
> We saved her from 'death row' after her breeders
> decided that after many litters she was surplus.
> She lived with us for a further eleven years.
> ...



Beautiful Collie Dog


----------



## Julia (6 February 2007)

I'm really disturbed to hear the negative accounts of the RSPCA.  I'd previously only heard very positive stories.

Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 February 2007)

Bronte said:
			
		

> "The more we learn about people the more we love dogs"



INSCRIPTION ON THE MONUMENT OF A NEWFOUNDLAND DOG, 1808
Lord Byron

When some proud son of man returns to earth, 
Unknown to glory, but upheld by birth, 
The sculptor's art exhausts the pomp of woe, 
And storied urns record who rest below: 
When all is done, upon the tomb is seen, 
Not what he was, but what he should have been: 

But the poor dog, in life the firmest friend, 
The first to welcome, foremost to defend, 
Whose honest heart is still his master's own, 
Who labors, fights, lives, breathes for him alone, 
Unhonored falls, unnoticed all his worth, 
Denied in heaven the soul he held on earth: sheesh that's good imho!!

While man, vain insect! hopes to be forgiven, 
And claims himself a sole exclusive heaven. 
Oh man! thou feeble tenant of an hour, 
Debased by slavery, or corrupt by power, 
Who knows thee well must quit thee with disgust, 
Degraded mass of animated dust! 

Thy love is lust, thy friendship is all a cheat, 
Thy smiles hypocrisy, thy words deceit! 
By nature vile, ennobled but by name, 
Each kindred brute might bid thee blush for shame. 

Ye! who perchance behold this simple urn, 
Pass on - it honors none you wish to mourn: 
To mark a friend's remains these stones arise; 
I never knew but one, - and here he lies.  

Nice lookin dog Bronte.  Having said all that, kids whose faces stare out of World Vision posters are hardly guilty of the above charges.


----------



## Bronte (6 February 2007)

A lovely poem.  
Thank you 2020


----------



## Bronte (25 August 2007)

Just witnesses another "Genuine act of Kindness'

Coles Supermarket:
A lady with two toddlers was fumbling for her money in the 'Express lane'
(12 items or less...she had a least 20 item crisps/pop/chocs/cigs etc)
She obviously had miscalculated the total price.
People infront of me and behind her were showing signs of frustration.
From nowhere a well dressed lady (nice jewellery) flashed her credit card..
Said "Please let me".... within seconds the bill was paid and she was gone.


----------



## Julia (25 August 2007)

Bronte said:


> Just witnesses another "Genuine act of Kindness'
> 
> Coles Supermarket:
> A lady with two toddlers was fumbling for her money in the 'Express lane'
> ...




Not sure that this was actually a kindness, Bronte.  Leaving some of the above described items behind might have been a better choice!


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

Bronte said:


> ....From nowhere a well dressed lady (nice jewellery) flashed her credit card... within seconds the bill was paid and she was gone.




similar thing happened to me once - 
but on that occasion the lady flashed - not her credit card - but her boobs, and the bloke behind the cash register could care less how much he booked up


----------



## Happy (27 August 2007)

Express registers should stop recording at predetermined levels, be it 8, 12 or whatever.

This would be fair to me anyway, as I never have extra items because I think it is unfair.


----------



## Bronte (27 August 2007)

Julia said:


> Not sure that this was actually a kindness, Bronte.  Leaving some of the above described items behind might have been a better choice!



Good point Julia


----------



## Bronte (27 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> similar thing happened to me once -
> but on that occasion the lady flashed - not her credit card - but her boobs, and the bloke behind the cash register could care less how much he booked up



lol 2020


----------



## trinity (28 August 2007)

hi,

this is a simple friendly gesture that goes a long way ...  hubby and i were in Melbourne for the F1 race last March.  Looking every bit like a tourist (being from Sydney), we were just outside the train station studying the CBD map.  A bloke just approached and asked if we needed any help, and, pointed us to the right direction of where we wanted to go.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 August 2007)

I'll vouch for Melbournites as well - mate and I hitchhiked down to Tas - starting Qld, passing through NSW and Vic, (makes sense I guess lol)

skip this bit - it's just background 
previous ride dropped us at Albury? - Seymour? forget where-  pitchblack night - wandered off the road into a paddock to sleep - I fell into a bludy creek - got drenched - so did my sleeping bag - turned out to be a cattle saleyard near the railway - I nearly froze - spent the night with body shaped in a vee so that the only point of contact between myself and the ground was my ass - to minimise heat draining out of my bones - woke to find a dead cow in the same paddock - I swear it had died of cold ( as I almost did) - anyways, back to the topic..

next ride we got next day, this couple gave us a lift to Melbourne - they offered to let us stay at their house overnight - sheesh - such generosity 

I used to hitchhike to and from uni every day in Qld (until I could afford a car)  - they were the days


----------



## Bronte (28 August 2007)

trinity said:


> hi,
> 
> this is a simple friendly gesture that goes a long way ...  hubby and i were in Melbourne for the F1 race last March.  Looking every bit like a tourist (being from Sydney), we were just outside the train station studying the CBD map.  A bloke just approached and asked if we needed any help, and, pointed us to the right direction of where we wanted to go.



Hi trinity,
Sydney people certainly excelled during the now famous "2000 Olympics" 
Melbourne people seem to be consistently friendly and show great kindness.
We visit these two wonderful cities regularly.....this is just our observation.


----------



## Bronte (28 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I'll vouch for Melbournites as well - mate and I hitchhiked down to Tas - starting Qld, passing through NSW and Vic, (makes sense I guess lol)
> 
> skip this bit - it's just background
> previous ride dropped us at Albury? - Seymour? forget where-  pitchblack night - wandered off the road into a paddock to sleep - I fell into a bludy creek - got drenched - so did my sleeping bag - turned out to be a cattle saleyard near the railway - I nearly froze - spent the night with body shaped in a vee so that the only point of contact between myself and the ground was my ass - to minimise heat draining out of my bones - woke to find a dead cow in the same paddock - I swear it had died of cold ( as I almost did) - anyways, back to the topic..
> ...




Great story 2020... as always


----------



## trinity (28 August 2007)

> Hi trinity,
> Sydney people certainly excelled during the now famous "2000 Olympics"
> Melbourne people seem to be consistently friendly and show great kindness.
> We visit these two wonderful cities regularly.....this is just our observation.




Hi bronte,

I am fairly new to sydney actually, having migrated here just 3 years ago.  However, I was here for work back in 1999 for a few months.  And, coming back in 2004, I noticed heaps of difference in .. people, traffic, rudeness.  Back in 1999, I thought Sydney was perfect, which is what convinced me to come back here.  But, today is much more different.  

Cheers.


----------



## Bronte (30 August 2007)

Hi trinity,
I helped two travellers in Perth City today 
Both Sydney and Melbourne people have been kind to us.


----------



## wayneL (30 August 2007)

A few years ago we were in Munich doing a bit of horsey business. One day our contact could not be with us and told us to catch the tube into Marienplatz (in the middle of Munich) to have a look around. The night before, he did give us directions for the tube to get there, but we were both blotto, I couldn't remember and the directions probably didn't make sense anyway. LOL

Anyway the trip entailed changing tubes on the way in. When we got to the change over station we were totally bewildered where to go next and having next to no German at the time, the map was total gobbleydegook.

While we were there at the map scratching our heads and looking totally bewildered, a local guy came up and asked if were OK (in German). Of course we couldn't understand each other, but he figured out we wanted to go to Marienplatz. So he motioned us to follow him.

He took us the the right platform, got in the train with us and got off with us at Marienplatz.

We thought he must have been going there anyway. We said our "dankes" and parted company.

What happened next blew us away. as watched him leave us he crossed over the tracks and hopped on the train that was going back the other way! Then it hit us. The guy had gone right out of his way to personally escort us to where we wanted to go! We couldn't believe it.

BTW, Bavaria is a fantastic place, have many stories like this one from there.


----------



## trinity (30 August 2007)

> Hi trinity,
> I helped two travellers in Perth City today
> Both Sydney and Melbourne people have been kind to us.




Good on yah, Bronte.  

Great story WayneL,  that is pretty amazing.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> A few years ago we were in Munich doing a bit of horsey business. ....He took us the the right platform, got in the train with us and got off with us at Marienplatz.
> ...BTW, Bavaria is a fantastic place, have many stories like this one from there.



many years ago m8,  I was on a train following the river - Eurailpass -  total freedom to stop anywhere, check out any city, meeting "ships in the night" etc 

- chatting with this lovely Fraulein  - drinking wine together on the train - anyway  next stop Heidelberg - I said gee whiz I'm gonna get off and check this place out - she offers to show me the city  - I'm thinking wowowo  - I recall she used to blush a lot - anyway ...

we get off the train, we go to a bar - then - 

she reveals how generous German people really are - 

she's somehow contacted her boyfriend from the next town  - and they BOTH show me around bludy Heidelberg lol  (sheesh) 

PS I went on to Munich - went to the olympic stadium - ran a circuit of the athletic track - guard yells "verboten ! verboten !" - I take off down the tunnel lol .  at least I did a lap of an olympic track (and neither he nor any of his mates could catch me)


----------



## bvbfan (31 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> A few years ago we were in Munich
> 
> BTW, Bavaria is a fantastic place, have many stories like this one from there.




Have to agree with that. 
I remember we got shown to the nightclub area via the tube station in Ostbahnhof.
Was a fun night for sure.

Also remember when I arrived in Frankfurt, found my hotel was not quite in Frankfurt so had to take a train to GroÃŸ Gerau.
Taxi's were not to be found at the train station and a couple of Polish girls (who spoke no English) gave me a ride to the hotel.

2020, glad you got into the Olympiastadion, they had to shut the place down with all the Aussies and Brazilians there during the Fan Fest.
Would loved to have gone in there, especially since we won the Champions League there after beating Bayern Munich in the semi's


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 August 2007)

bvbfan said:


> 2020, glad you got into the Olympiastadion, they had to shut the place down with all the Aussies and Brazilians there during the Fan Fest.  Would loved to have gone in there, especially since we won the Champions League there after beating Bayern Munich in the semi's



bvb, you're miles ahead of me mate -  don't remember beating Bayern Munich 

I can tell you Munich was a much more pleasant experience than I had in Rome (a few years later - in fact recently)  - spent first night "down town" - then had to go to a conference in EU -  tried to shift hotels "on the cheap", i.e. catch a train - asked for help at station master  and/or police station near platform - (I've often speculated that maybe the cops were in on it )  - suddenly some bloke appears and offers to help with my luggage and guide me to the right platform. 

so we go down some stairs, up others - finally get there - train comes - he heads for a carriage door - there are two blokes standing in the door blocking it - I had to press against them - so I'm telling them to "BACK OFF" and let me on the train ( just thought it was wierd behaviour at that point) - then - we get to next station, and all three get off and head off at great speed , i.e. the two in the door , plus the one who "helped" me  - meanwhile they had "helped themselves" to a Mastercard from my wallet. 

suddenly noticed my wallet on the floor of the carriage (now moving off to next station) - only because I knew exactly where every credit card was ( and I had a few - mistake) - did I immediately twig what had happened.   - first opportunity I reported it - new card arrived about 2am next morning   - top service Mastercard, thanks .   no damage done, but ... lucky


----------



## moneymajix (20 October 2007)

*Re: Genuine acts of Kindness - giving it all away before you die!*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Feeney

*Charles F. Feeney* (b. ca. 1931[1] in Elizabeth, N.J.) is a businessman and philanthropist who founded Atlantic Philanthropies and *between 1982 and 2005 has given away $3.547 billion*.He is the founder of the Duty Free Shoppers Group (DFS Group) which earned him his fortune.

Feeney, an Irish-American with dual citizenship, was born in New Jersey during the Great Depression. He served as a U.S. Air Force radio operator during the Korean War, and began his career selling duty-free liquor to American sailors at Mediterranean ports in the 1950s.He later attended the Cornell University School of Hotel Administration, and has subsequently become a large donor of the university. He has also donated $1 billion to schools in Ireland.

"I had one idea that never changed in my mind — that you should use your wealth to help people. I try to live a normal life, the way I grew up," Feeney said. "I set out to work hard, not to get rich."


Publicity

Feeney first went public about his philanthropy in 1997, in an article published by The New York Times; at the time, he decided to end his anonymity when it became apparent that a dispute with Robert Miller, his former DFS partner, over the sale of DFS Group was likely to lead to a lawsuit that would reveal his donations anyway. The article also noted that his personal donations to Sinn Féin—donations made outside of his foundations—were over a quarter million dollars, making him that organization's largest American donor at the time.

Feeney also cooperated in the publication of a biography about him, The Billionaire Who Wasn't: How Chuck Feeney Made and Gave Away a Fortune Without Anyone Knowing (ISBN 1586483919).


----------



## trinity (12 December 2007)

Thought I'd revive this thread ...

Cheer chain spreads goodwill in Starbucks drive-through
http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/pittsburghtrib/news/s_542340.html


Merry Christmas!
 :band


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 May 2008)

Here is a story to remind us that we need to understand the meaning of compassion and to exercise this good quality whenever we can.

Please read all of this story.I`m sure many will identify with the message.

Two Choices 


What would you do?....you make the choice. Don't look for a punch line, there isn't one. Read it anyway. My question is: *Would you have made the same choice? *

At a fundraising dinner for a school that serves learning-disabled children, the father of one of the students delivered a speech that would never be forgotten by all who attended. After extolling the school and its dedicated staff, he offered a question: 'When not interfered with by outside influences, everything nature does is done with perfection. Yet my son, Shay, cannot learn things as other children do. He cannot understand things as other children do. Where is the natural order of things in my son?' 

The audience was stilled by the query. 

The father continued. 'I believe  that w hen a child like Shay, physically and mentally handicapped comes into the world, an opportunity to realize true human nature presents itself, and it comes in the way other people treat that child.' 

Then he told the following story: 

Shay and his father had walked past a park where some boys Shay knew were playing baseball. Shay asked, 'Do you think they'll let me play?'  Shay's father knew that most of the boys would not want someone like Shay on their team, but the father also understood that if his son were allowed to play, it would give him a much-needed sense of belonging and some confidence to be accepted by others in spite of his handicaps. 

Shay's father approached one of the boys on the field and asked (n to expecting much) if Shay could play. The boy looked around for guidance and said, 'We're losing by six runs and the game is in the eighth inning. I guess he can be on our team and we'll try to put him in to bat in the ninth inning.' 

Shay struggled over to the team's bench and, with a broad smile, put on a team shirt. His Father watched with a small tear in his eye and warmth in his heart. The boys saw the father's joy at his son being accepted. In the bottom of the eighth inning, Shay's team scored a few runs but was still behind by three. In the top of the ninth inning, Shay put on a glove and played in the right field. Even though no hits came his way, he was obviously ecstatic just to be in the game and on the field, grinning from ear to ear as his father waved to him from the stands. In the bottom of the ninth inning, Shay's team scored again. Now, with two outs and the bases loaded, the potential winning run was on base and Shay was scheduled to be next at bat. 

At this juncture, do they let Shay bat and give away their chance to win the game? Surprisingly, Shay was given the bat Everyone knew that a hit was all but impossible because Shay didn't even know how to hold the bat properly, much less connect with the ball. 

However, as Shay stepped up to the plate, the pitcher, recognizing that the other team was putting winning aside for this moment in Shay's life, moved in a few steps to lob the ball in softly so Shay could at least make contact. The first pitch came and Shay swung clumsily and missed. The pitcher again took a few steps forward to toss the ball softly towards Shay. As the pitch came in, Shay swung at the ball and hit a slow ground ball right back t O the pitcher. 

The game would now be over. The pitcher picked up the soft grounder and could have easily thrown the ball to the first baseman. Shay would have been out and that would have been the end of the game. 

Instead, the pitcher threw the ball right over the first baseman's head, out of reach of all team mates. Everyone from the stands and both teams started yelling, 'Shay, run to first! Run to first!' Never in his life had Shay ever run that far, but he made it to first base. He scampered down the baseline, wide-eyed and startled. 

Everyone yelled, 'Run to second, run to second!' Catching his breath, Shay awkwardly ran towards second, gleaming and struggling to make it to the base. By the time Shay rounded towards second base, the right fielder had the ball ... The smallest guy on their team who now had his first chance to be the hero for his team. He could have thrown the ball to the second-baseman for the tag, but he understood the pitcher's intention S so he, too, intentionally threw the ball high and far over the third-baseman's head. Shay ran toward third base deliriously as the runners ahead of him circled the bases toward home. 

All were screaming, 'Shay, Shay, Shay, all the Way Shay' 

Shay reached third base because the opposing shortstop ran to help him by turning him in the direction of third base, and shouted, 'Run to third! Shay, run to third!' 

As Shay rounded third, the boys from both teams, and the spectators, were on their feet screaming, 'Shay, run home! Run home!' Shay ran to home, stepped on the plate, and was cheered as the hero who hit the grand slam and won the game for his team. 

'That day', said the father softly with tears now rolling down his face, 'the boys from both teams helped bring a piece of true love and humanity into this world'. 

Shay didn't make it to another summer. He died that winter, having never forgotten being the hero and making his father so happy, and coming home and seeing his Mother tearfully embrace her little hero of the day! 

AND NOW A LITTLE FOOTNOTE TO THIS STORY: We all send thousands of jokes through the e-mail without a second thought, but when it comes to sending messages about life choices, people hesitate. The crude, vulgar, and often obscene pass freely through cyberspace, but public discussion about decency is too often suppressed in our schools and workplaces. 

If you're thinking about forwarding this message, chances are that you're probably sorting out the people in your address book who aren't the 'appropriate' ones to receive this type of message. Well, the person who sent you this believes that we all ca n make a difference. We all have thousands of opportunities every single day to help realize the 'natural order of things.' *So many seemingly trivial interactions between two people present us with a choice: Do we pass along a little spark of love and humanity or do we pass up those opportunities and leave the world a little bit colder in the process? *
A wise man once said every society is judged by how it treats it's least fortunate amongst them.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 May 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Here is a story to remind us that we need to understand the meaning of compassion and to exercise this good quality whenever we can.
> 
> Please read all of this story.I`m sure many will identify with the message.
> 
> ...



This one came up once before wys  (see the link below)

No need for the grand slam home run - i.e. they'd probably won by the time he made it to (first or) second - but hey, it makes a good story. 

PS Let him have his grand slam home run - and not too many baseball players score one either - in a career 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=196120&highlight=shay#post196120


----------



## Bronte (16 August 2008)

Many 'Genuine acts of Kindness' seem to be shown by animal loving people. 
Especially those people that choose to share their lives with dogs.

I thought I would bump this thread to see if we have any dog stories
or any other / more examples of genuine acts of kindness


----------



## Bronte (16 August 2008)

We have met so many kind people just by walking our dog in the park.
Our local dog beach is also a great place to visit :brille:


----------



## pennywise75 (16 August 2008)

Just wondering, what is the best way to help someone with out offending them?

I like the idea of helping someone with out them knowing.

The story at the start of this thread re: buying the boys shoes

Few things to think about

would the boys experience of wearing cheaper shoes been bad? .. maybe it would have inspired the boy onto great things.

Without knowing the age of the boy... but I grew up in that kind of situation where money was tight. If i wanted to best shoes I had to earn it, or find a way to make the money

does this not build character? 

But .. 

Maybe the boy learned what kindness was and grew up a better person for it.


----------



## Bronte (2 October 2008)

Bronte said:


> Many 'Genuine acts of Kindness' seem to be shown by animal loving people.
> Especially those people that choose to share their lives with dogs.
> 
> I thought I would bump this thread to see if we have any dog stories
> or any other / more examples of genuine acts of kindness




I am sure that sharing our lives with dogs / animals; helps with
controlling our levels of stress.....


----------



## communique (2 October 2008)

Bronte said:


> I am sure that sharing our lives with dogs / animals; helps with
> controlling our levels of stress.....




Couldn't agree more Bronte. Well said.


----------



## white_crane (2 October 2008)

A Jedi is totally selfless


----------



## xyzedarteerf (3 October 2008)

this happened about 10yrs ago, me and the wife were driving along whitehorse road when we spotted a woman's purse left on top of car boot, we followed the car for a few km's to make sure the purse did'nt fall, when it was safe to stop i then got out and took the purse knocked on her window and gave her the purse. (she did'nt get a chance to thank us,  as i quickly got back in the car because the traffice lights have turned green).


----------



## Mofra (3 October 2008)

Bronte said:


> I am sure that sharing our lives with dogs / animals; helps with
> controlling our levels of stress.....



Pets are also known to imporve the quality of life for elderly citizens, a surprising level of study has been conducted on the value of companionship.


----------



## Bronte (3 October 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> this happened about 10yrs ago, me and the wife were driving along whitehorse road when we spotted a woman's purse left on top of car boot, we followed the car for a few km's to make sure the purse did'nt fall, when it was safe to stop i then got out and took the purse knocked on her window and gave her the purse. (she did'nt get a chance to thank us,  as i quickly got back in the car because the traffice lights have turned green).



Nice story xyzedarteerf,
I have left my handbag on my roof too many times to remember
Hi Mofra,
Do you have any links to these studies on companionship please?
I would like to learn more.


----------



## MrBurns (3 October 2008)

We should teach our children the satisfaction that comes from putting yourself last sometimes.

I can't believe I said that, Smithers give me 240 volts.


----------



## Julia (3 October 2008)

Mofra said:


> Pets are also known to imporve the quality of life for elderly citizens, a surprising level of study has been conducted on the value of companionship.




A number of nursing homes now have resident dogs.  So many residents have had dogs of their own and having a nursing home dog makes the transition easier for them.  Also gives them a focus away from their own situation.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 October 2008)

xyzedarteerf said:


> .... we followed the car for a few km's to make sure the purse did'nt fall, when it was safe to stop i then got out and took the purse knocked on her window and gave her the purse. ...



Reminds me of a friend's story (way back) - this girl used to work in the insurance industry.

When people claim against their car insurance policy they have to fill out an Accident Report form.   The intent of the form is to provide a full clear and detailed explanation of the circumstances surrounding the accident.

Well in comes this form  
"Damage? :- "
claimant writes "Writeoff"

"Circumstances, weather conditions, full sketches of positions of all cars and witnesses involved before and after the incident?:"
claimant writes "Ran off the road' 

So they contact him and get him to come in to explain.   Dave and Mabel come into their office 

Well, John says - "the missus and I are driving along with the caravan in tow - annual holidays you know.."

well, she tells me she's tired, so she gets in the caravan and has a sleep - there's a bed in there, and she could stretch out in her new silk nightie.  

well,  I pull up for a leak - and unbeknowns to me, she gets out on the other side of the road, ...   

I get back in, drive on ...   she's still back there.

At this point, Mabel takes up the story  - "I started to panic - fortunately before too long a nice man, Harry, from Hell's Angels came along and pulled up with his motorbike - gave me a lift.

After a while we caught up with John, wasn't easy because my silk nightie kept getting in my face .  John was just driving along minding his own business - dear sweet John - and Harry and I pulled up right beside him and I knocked on the window of the car....

and John concludes.. "and like I told you the first time ...   I ran off the road !"


----------



## Bronte (4 October 2008)

Lol, you always seem to come up with a good story 2020 


Mofra said:


> Pets are also known to imporve the quality of life for elderly citizens, a surprising level of study has been conducted on the value of companionship.



A Google search on: "Animal companionship" has confirmed your post Mofra
Check out 'Delta Society' The Human-Animal Health Connection  also:
http://www.portphillip.vic.gov.au/animal_companionship_benefits.html


----------



## Green08 (4 October 2008)

Mofra said:


> Pets are also known to imporve the quality of life for elderly citizens, a surprising level of study has been conducted on the value of companionship.




Pets have a wonderul effect on the disabled too.  Giving their owners unconditional love and loyality.

My autistic son loves animals.  As part of his therapy he has been in the water with dophlins and was comfortable in their presence.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 October 2008)

Green08 said:


> Pets have a wonderul effect on the disabled too.  Giving their owners unconditional love and loyality.
> 
> My autistic son loves animals.  As part of his therapy he has been in the water with dophlins and was comfortable in their presence.



.......



> INSCRIPTION ON THE MONUMENT OF A NEWFOUNDLAND DOG
> Lord Byron.  (excerpt)
> ...
> But the poor dog, in life the firmest friend,
> ...




How about Beth Gelert 
gotta be one the best poems out there .  
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=111156


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2009)

This should come under 'genuine acts of bravery', but not sure if it deserves it's own thread.

The guy who went to the rescue of his cousin here, surely deserves some sort of bravery medal.

Legend. 

*Cousin saves girl, 13, in shark attack*


----------



## mayk (12 January 2009)

kennas said:


> 'genuine acts of bravery'



Does it count


----------



## Sean K (12 January 2009)

mayk said:


> Does it count



No.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

Right here.

Straight up awesome fella with a chest that he doesnt want a medal pinned on! Outstanding!! 

http://uk.reuters.com/article/hedgeFundsNews/idUKLNE50B04Q20090112


----------



## CoffeeKing (18 January 2009)

Captain of the Hudson plane crash...

kindness for getting it to water and not streets
Bravery as all passengers survived


http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=SR_NnwFfgB0&feature=related


----------



## Wilson! (19 January 2009)

The other day I bought bnb at 40.5c or so. 
Had been trading it for about a week 

It was early afternoon and had been in from the previous day. I had to go out, so closed myself out at 40c for a small loss. 

Anyway, market closed at 4pm and they went into a trading halt, and have been there ever since. I couldn't afford to lose that money, not to say bnb won't be ok mind you. 

Someone was looking over me that day, so I gave some cash to a homeless guy as I was walking to a meeting, soon after

Morale of the story, kama


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2009)

Wilson! said:


> The other day I bought bnb at 40.5c or so.
> Had been trading it for about a week
> 
> It was early afternoon and had been in from the previous day. I had to go out, so closed myself out at 40c for a small loss.
> ...



Moral(e) of the story is that you are a person that had to escape losing money to help a homeless guy.

Nice.

And, good ka(r)ma for you.

OK.


----------



## Bronte (19 January 2009)

Nice one Wilson,
Some great posts guys.
Please keep them coming....
"Genuine acts of Kindness'
 Cheers Bronte


----------



## Wilson! (19 January 2009)

kennas

I hope that wasnt sarcasm. 
No, I give regularly to people on the street, I buy the Big Issue each time it comes out, and always try and do the right thing actually 

Not after a pat on the back, just sharing an experience 
Cheers bronte


----------



## Naked shorts (20 January 2009)

This is such a nice thread, im going to sleep well tonight


----------



## Bronte (2 August 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> This is such a nice thread, iam going to sleep well tonight



Thank you 
Does anybody have any: *"Kindness Quotes"* ?

Such as:
"When I was young, I used to admire intelligent people; as I grow older, I admire kind people."

"Constant kindness can accomplish much. As the sun makes ice melt, kindness causes misunderstanding, mistrust, and hostility to evaporate."


----------



## Bronte (19 August 2009)

Two men, both seriously ill, occupied the same hospital room. 



One man was allowed to sit up in his bed for an hour each afternoon to help drain the fluid from his lungs.



His bed was next to the room's only window. 



The other man had to spend all his time flat on his back. 




The men talked for hours on end. 



They spoke of their wives and families, their homes, their jobs, their involvement in the military service, where they had been on vacation..




Every afternoon, when the man in the bed by the window could sit up, he would pass the time by describing to his roommate all the things he could see outside the window.




The man in the other bed began to live for those one hour periods where his world would be broadened and enlivened by all the activity and colour of the world outside.




The window overlooked a park with a lovely lake. 



Ducks and swans played on the water while children sailed their model boats. Young lovers walked arm in arm amidst flowers of every colour and a fine view of the city skyline could be seen in the distance.




As the man by the window described all this in exquisite details, the man on the other side of the room would close his eyes and imagine this picturesque scene. 


One warm afternoon, the man by the window described a parade passing by.




Although the other man could not hear the band - he could see it in his mind's eye as the gentleman by the window portrayed it with descriptive words.




Days, weeks and months passed. 




One morning, the day nurse arrived to bring water for their baths only to find the lifeless body of the man by the window, who had died peacefully in his sleep. 


She was saddened and called the hospital attendants to take the body away. 





As soon as it seemed appropriate, the other man asked if he could be moved next to the window. The nurse was happy to make the switch, and after making sure he was comfortable, she left him alone. 




Slowly, painfully, he propped himself up on one elbow to take his first look at the real world outside. 
He strained to slowly turn to look out the window besides the bed. 




It faced a blank wall.




The man asked the nurse what could have compelled his deceased roommate who had described such wonderful things outside this window.




The nurse responded that the man was blind and could not even see the wall. 




She said, 'Perhaps he just wanted to encourage you.' 



Epilogue: 


There is tremendous happiness in making others happy, despite our own situations.


Shared grief is half the sorrow, but happiness when shared, is doubled. 


If you want to feel rich, just count all the things you have that money can't buy.


'Today is a gift, that is why it is called The Present.'


Have a great day


----------



## xyzedarteerf (19 August 2009)

hypnosis to feel good about yourself - See if it works for you, try and use headphones and use your mouse cursor as a steady object to stare at during the video.
Warning don't use this at work as you might fall into sleep state the video is about 10mins. Let me know if it worked for you.
​


----------



## Mofra (19 August 2009)

That is a fantatsic story Bronte


----------



## Bronte (19 August 2009)

Thank you Mofra 
We thought so too..
Just had to share.


----------



## Prospector (19 August 2009)

Oh my Bronte, that is a wonderful story.  Thankyou.


----------



## Bronte (19 August 2009)

You are very welcome Prospector
Certainly brightened up our morning.


----------



## Surfer35 (19 August 2009)

When I was at school there was a lovely old man who used to wait at the school gate when the bell rang offering us kiddies all sorts of wonderful lollies for free.

I here he has passed away now. So sad.

RIP Mr Dolly Dunn.


----------



## Julia (20 August 2009)

> Shared grief is half the sorrow, but happiness when shared, is doubled.




Bronte, thank you for that lovely story.  The phrase above feels especially relevant to me after all the comfort I've been offered from my ASF friends over the last few days.




Surfer35 said:


> When I was at school there was a lovely old man who used to wait at the school gate when the bell rang offering us kiddies all sorts of wonderful lollies for free.
> 
> I here he has passed away now. So sad.
> 
> RIP Mr Dolly Dunn.



I hate to say this, but these days he'd probably be run in for suspected paedophilia.


----------



## Boggo (20 August 2009)

Julia said:


> I hate to say this, but these days he'd probably be run in for suspected paedophilia.




He was Julia, a very poor taste post by surfer to spoil a very nice and compassionate thread.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_'Dolly'_Dunn


----------



## nunthewiser (21 August 2009)

very cool story bronte 

i am not one for much mishy mashy stuff but that tale of compassion and kindness was inspiring

thankyou


----------



## Julia (21 August 2009)

Boggo said:


> He was Julia, a very poor taste post by surfer to spoil a very nice and compassionate thread.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_'Dolly'_Dunn



Oh dear.   I thought it was a genuine memory from surfer.  I suppose that was pretty naive of me.

Surfer, maybe another time, just tell that to one of your mates instead,  and don't sully a thread that some of us value.


----------



## moXJO (21 August 2009)

Julia said:


> I hate to say this, but these days he'd probably be run in for suspected paedophilia.




lol he was one of the worst, surfer was stitching up.


----------



## Bronte (21 August 2009)

Mofra said:


> That is a fantastic story Bronte






Prospector said:


> Oh my Bronte, that is a wonderful story.  Thankyou.






Julia said:


> Bronte, thank you for that lovely story.  The phrase above feels especially relevant to me after all the comfort I've been offered from my ASF friends over the last few days.






nunthewiser said:


> very cool story bronte
> 
> i am not one for much mishy mashy stuff but that tale of compassion and kindness was inspiring
> 
> thankyou



Thank you all & Boggo 
Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bronte (21 July 2012)

This probably qualifies as a Genuine act of Kindness 
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/viralvacuum/glance/244011/driver-helps-woman-cross-street.glance


----------



## Julia (21 July 2012)

Nice.  Thanks Bronte.  If only such basic thoughtfulness were more widespread.


----------



## Glen48 (21 July 2012)

What about this woman and her friends who have given hope to thousands..


http://www.youtube.com/embed/W8sarHnaSp0?rel=0


----------



## Bronte (21 July 2012)

Julia said:


> Nice.  Thanks Bronte.  If only such basic thoughtfulness were more widespread.



Agree Julia, more righteous people and less bullies would be nice.



Glen48 said:


> What about this woman and her friends who have given hope to thousands..
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/W8sarHnaSp0?rel=0




Lol


----------



## Bronte (16 December 2012)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/2012/12/16/13/46/most-touching-acts-of-unexpected-kindness


----------



## MrBurns (16 December 2012)

Bronte said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/2012/12/16/13/46/most-touching-acts-of-unexpected-kindness




 No 8 got to me.


----------



## Bronte (17 December 2012)

Nice to see a *very* waggy tail ending


----------



## Bronte (13 February 2013)

TWO WOLVES


One evening an old Cherokee told his grandson about a battle that goes on inside people. He said, "My son, the battle is between two wolves inside us all. 

"One is Evil -  It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego.

"The other is Good -  It is kindness, joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion and faith."

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then asked his grandfather: "Which wolf wins?"

The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed."


----------



## Bronte (26 January 2014)

http://www.thebuddhistvision.com/a-small-act-of-kindness-turns-into-something-much-bigger/

*Happy Boomerang Day  *

"A small act of Kindness turns into something much bigger"


----------



## burglar (26 January 2014)

Bronte said:


> http://www.thebuddhistvision.com/a-small-act-of-kindness-turns-into-something-much-bigger/
> 
> *Happy Boomerang Day  *
> 
> "A small act of Kindness turns into something much bigger"



...


> the kid DITCHED his skateboard, like ok he helped the old lady BUT HE COULDA DONE IT WITH HIS SKATEBOARD!


----------



## Bronte (28 January 2014)

Bronte said:


> http://www.thebuddhistvision.com/a-small-act-of-kindness-turns-into-something-much-bigger/
> 
> *Happy Boomerang Day  *
> 
> "A small act of Kindness turns into something much bigger"




Spread the Loooove


----------



## burglar (28 January 2014)

Bronte said:


> Spread the Loooove




I've missed the point?


----------



## Bronte (28 January 2014)

The video shows people spreading kindness and love.

Kindness
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
For other uses, see Kindness (disambiguation).
Kindness is a virtue in many cultures and religions. The above picture is from a Laotian temple, depicting the parable of Buddha and the elephant Nalagiri. Devadutta, jealous of Buddha and wanting to hurt him, sends an angry elephant named Nalagiri into a street where Buddha and his colleagues were walking. As the angry Nalagiri approached them, Buddha's loving kindness and friendliness tames Nalagiri. The parable suggests kindness affects everyone. Buddhists call such kindness in virtuous state of perfection as Mettā,[1] while some Indian literature refer to it as maitrī (Sanskrit: मैत्री).[2][3]

Kindness is a behavior marked by ethical characteristics, a pleasant disposition, and concern for others. It is known as a virtue, and recognized as a value in many cultures and religions (see ethics in religion). Research has shown that acts of kindness does not only benefit receivers of the kind act, but also the giver, as a result of the release of neurotransmitters responsible for feelings of contentment and relaxation when such acts are committed. [4]

    According to Book Two of Aristotle's "Rhetoric" it is defined as virtue).[citation needed] It is defined as being "helpfulness towards some one in need, not in return for anything, nor for the advantage of the helper himself, but for that of the person helped".[5][dead link]

    Philosopher Friedrich Nietzsche argued that *kindness and love *are the "most curative herbs and agents in human intercourse".[6]

    Kindness is considered to be one of the Knightly Virtues.[citation needed]
    According to eighteenth century Bohemian philosopher Honza z Žižkova, kindness is the most important part of his practical philosophy on deceiving bureaucracy.[citation needed]


----------



## Bronte (11 February 2014)

Australian Kindness Movement.....nice
http://www.kindness.com.au/


----------



## wayneL (11 February 2014)

Bronte said:


> Australian Kindness Movement.....nice
> http://www.kindness.com.au/




Nice idea, but how should one respond to unkindness and malevolence?


----------



## Bronte (13 November 2014)

Bronte said:


> Australian Kindness Movement.....nice
> http://www.kindness.com.au/




*World Kindness Day  13th November * 

http://kindness.com.au/world-kindness-day.html


----------



## Julia (18 December 2014)

Amidst the terror, fear and anger, there are some people with a different approach to life:



> Christmas is a traditionally a time for giving, particularly to the less fortunate members of society, but one homeless man was prepared to hand over everything he had.
> 
> The man, named Robbie, offered a 22-year-old student £3 to help her get home safely after a night out - and now she is hoping to raise enough money to help him off the streets.
> 
> ...




This is a tough time of year for people enduring homelessness, loneliness, general disadvantage.  Hope we can maybe look out for where we might be able to lighten their load a little.


----------



## Tisme (18 December 2014)

I'm a sucker for those who need help and who do good works.

One of the annual things I have tasked myself with is to reward the old boys who man the local Anzac trestle table down at Woollies in my suburb. The day can get pretty long for those blokes and they are often marooned with the donations and lapel badges.

I pick my moment and craftily wait for an opening and boldly approach the fella and present him with a carry bag of Le Snack Vegemite, plastic knife and a tetra fruit juice, proclaim he is doing a grand job and needs a tea break. It happens so fast they are always flummoxed which gives me time to do a Scarlet Pimpernel, then view them from the safety of my car savouring the compliment.

I'm telling this story in the hope others here will do similar small acts of kindness for these great people with their great acts of kindness each year looking out for the Legacy families of our nation.


----------



## wayneL (20 November 2019)

I suppose this might be the right thread, but check this out:


----------



## SirRumpole (20 November 2019)

Nice one wayne.


----------



## wayneL (20 November 2019)

SirRumpole said:


> Nice one wayne.



Horses can be utterly amazing.

I shoe for one of the largest riding for disabled establishments in Brisbane so I get to see firsthand the benefits that horses can have on severely disabled people.

It's actually a bit humbling, to see a profoundly disabled person have more fun than us able bodied people are even capable of having... All from something as simple as leading a horse around some road cones.

Sometimes the first words that a severely autistic child says is around the horses.

It's my absolutely favourite account.


----------



## satanoperca (20 November 2019)

wayneL said:


> I suppose this might be the right thread, but check this out:







Value Collector said:


> Mostly yeah, and bonds and some other securities.



Thanks Wayne, I am in the office and everyone is looking at me as I am sobbing my eyes out, just to moving, time to get into a fight, to man up.


----------



## Logique (21 November 2019)

Amazing how quiet Peyo (a stallion no less!) is within the tight confines of the hospital wards. He is a special horse.
Nice one Wayne


----------



## basilio (20 November 2020)

Thought this thread was worth reviving. This story of a man with muscular atrophy who is carried around the word by his friends is a ripper. It is also bigger than just this experience.









						We Carry Kevan: an epic tale of friendship, inclusion and accessibility
					

Having traveled through Europe as a 'human backpack', Kevan Chandler and his friends challenge preconceptions of what is possible for the differently-abled.




					www.brightvibes.com


----------



## grah33 (21 November 2020)

saw my cool cocky the other day.  he came around.  

interacting/seeing wild animals.  my number one hobby


----------

